# What ammo to use first?



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If and when SHTF,your sitting pretty on ammo. So what to use first? Use the common calibers first or save it and use up the not so common stuff? Thoughts?


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

For what? Protection, hunting food?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

the rounds that are already loaded in the Mags. and closest at hand first.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

All of the above.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If SHTF and WROL exists I'm not worrying about the common or uncommon calibers. We're carrying our handguns and extra mags on our person at ALL TIMES. Battle rifles within reach when indoors and when outdoors in our vehicle or on a sling.

If we're big game hunting then large caliber bolt action rifles. Small game hunting we'' have our small caliber rifles or handguns. Shotguns strategically located for defense as well as hunting if opportunity arises.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

The ammo that accomplishes the desired effect?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

0-100 meters 7.62X39 and 30-30
0-400 meters 5.56,30.06
0-700 meters 308

12g.38,9mm.357,45 only if we have too in case the above fails


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

Bow for most of the hunting. Common VS not so common, maybe common saving the not so common as a more valuable trade item.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> 0-100 meters 7.62X39 and 30-30
> 0-400 meters 5.56,30.06
> 0-700 meters 308
> 
> 12g.38,9mm.357,45 only if we have too in case the above fails


Why do you have 30-06 only up to 400meters and 308 out to 700?

AJ


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I'd go with whatever you need to use to save your ass!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My firearms all have a purpose. My ammo does too. I would use them for what I intend, and the ammo too. If the purpose was at hand there'd be no saving something for later....that's why I bought it, why I bought the ammo, and I'd expect it (and me) to accomplish the task. BTW if it fails there is a back up plan, and another.

When I got me first LE job my first write up / discipline came when the range master found I was hoarding the Winchester STHP 9mm rounds he was giving me for practice each month. I'd put those in my safe and buy a box of something lessor that was FMJ. I had accumulated 500+ rounds when he saw I was using a FMJ round vs the STHP. Busted. "Learn to practice with what you'll need to save your life with not something else." He was right of course. I don't have practice rounds. I may have some that is less expensive then others but I'd count on it none the less.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

If I do my job right, I won't be deciding which firearm to use by the popularity of the ammunition it uses, but which firearm best fits the situation.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> If and when SHTF,your sitting pretty on ammo. So what to use first? Use the common calibers first or save it and use up the not so common stuff? Thoughts?


I would use your ammo first :twisted:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I plan to bug in and don't have much for oddball ammo. If I did I think I would use it first in case I do need to get outta dodge. No sense in lugging a firearm around that shoots hard to find ammo. You know, save the best for last


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you asking about using up the ammo for an odd caliber or two that a person might have laying about? As opposed to going directly to the common calibers one might have stocked up on? 

I think it is a situational thing. All calibers, odd, unusual or otherwise perform in basically the same manner. the hammer strikes the primer the bullet flies out the barrel, well it is a bit more complicated than that yet all thing being equal the end result is that the bullet, no matter how rare/odd the caliber, either strikes the target or it doesn't. 

If I had a box or two of say .327 mag. and a .327 pocket revolver that I could shoot it through and I had a similar revolver in .357 which I had stocked up on ammo for, and I had a need for a discrete pocket revolver. I don't think it would matter if I took the .327 mag or the .357 mag. I would still have a finite amount of ammo. Whether it is ammo for an odd caliber or ammo for a common caliber.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

I would use the ammo that would be easiest to replace first, which would probably be the ammo that I have the most of anyhow. I don't have much ammo that I don't stock as much as I can so it wouldn't matter that much.. As of right now the hardest to find isn't the question, it's more of how much I can afford at the current prices!


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

paraquack said:


> The ammo that accomplishes the desired effect?


And speaking of desired effect. For my Mini, I use 20 round mags. The rounds alternate between FMJ and Light Armor Piercing. First one out is FMJ. Next is LAP. Etc, Etc.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

ntxwheels said:


> And speaking of desired effect. For my Mini, I use 20 round mags. The rounds alternate between FMJ and Light Armor Piercing. First one out is FMJ. Next is LAP. Etc, Etc.


I was just thinking the same thing. But I was AP and incendiary alternating? Could keep a few mags handy and insert when needed because of cost. Realistically.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

If the SHTF there's not going to be ANY common ammo available. 

I plan to not shoot ANY if I can help it, shooting makes noise and noise attracts people. Attracting people in a SHTF situation is bad.

BTW as far as "common" goes, any ammo is common if you have enough of it stored up. Let's say you love to shoot 7.62 Nagant... if you have 5 cans of 1,000 in your stash, then that's a pretty common ammo for you


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd go with the correct ammo for the firearm that you plan on using. I thought this is in the first few chapters of any firearms safety manual.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

This is why I limit my caliber selections, so I don't have to worry about it. But I would be inclined to use up the "odd" calibers first, depending on what I was using it for. Just to get it and the "odd" guns...out of the way!


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

12ga.with #4 If they are coming thru the door, 45acp. and 5.56 for defense. .22, 17HMR or 20ga with #6 heavy dove for small game. 308 for large game or extended range.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Short range ammo first then work your way up to long range. Simple math.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I would also try to use up the odd calibers first. Hard enough to get some of them now, shtf forget about it.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I have no ammo, it was all lost in a tragic boating accident! it was a sad day.... :shock:


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

Use what you need when you need it. It does no good to try and save one type over another if trying to save one type cost you everything. As you may not be able to pick the times you need it so its going to be what ever is near that will make the baddies go bye bye.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Tracers for only 1 good shot...... I'm not going into detail, but think about it.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

For those of us who have guns as needed and not as collectors, I think it's a pretty easy question. Post shtf, you figure out what ammo by figuring out which gun will handle the tactical situation then get the gun and start shooting. If you're just target shooting for fun, then you obviously don't understand your situation.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I would not immediately sip into spam cans or hemetically sealed cases. Those I keep sealed for freashness or caches if necessary. Some of the truly odd calibers I have might be five rounds or a box or two. These I would use if I really had little choice as most of these are not modern nor are the firearms themselves. Open boxes/cases to be used first provided that it is correct for the job. 264 win mags are great for deer but not for rabbits. Same logic for any situation.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'd use whatever gave me the best chance. If I was hunting something like deer, I'd use my best rifle, my Weatherby .308, if small game, I'd use a shotgun something, that gives me the best chance of killing what I am shooting at.
If however, we are talking self defense, I use whatever I can lay my hands on, and my best shooting weapon if I have time to choose. I figure the bad guy's gonna be armed too, and one mistake and the rest of my ammo stockpile isn't gonna do me much good laying face down in a mudhole.


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Use what you got. For hunting, or something like that, I can see trying to use a slightly odd caliber, like .30-30, or .303 British, but otherwise, it's not an issue. 

As for types of ammo, I'll use the best I've got until it runs out, then move down the line.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Our house burnt down last year during the North West Pennsylvania volcano..we lost all our ammo in the lava flow


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> If and when SHTF,your sitting pretty on ammo. So what to use first? Use the common calibers first or save it and use up the not so common stuff? Thoughts?


I would use the uncommon calibers for trading to people who didn't prepare. If you have to make decisions like this then you're not prepared or setting pretty!


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

depends. i would use different calibers for different purposes.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Use the ammo that is best suited for the job.
You don't use high powered rifle to shoot a rat, there would be nothing left to eat.
You don't use a BB gun on a tiger, there would be no reason to eat.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What rifle, pistol, shotgun do you have?
Hopefully you were smart enough to stock the ammo that works best in your weapons.
Use that first!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Use the ammo that is best suited for the job.
> You don't use high powered rifle to shoot a rat, there would be nothing left to eat.
> You don't use a BB gun on a tiger, there would be no reason to eat.


And you wouldn't survive, so you don't need to worry about what to use next time


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

thepeartree said:


> And you wouldn't survive, so you don't need to worry about what to use next time


That would be why there is no reason to eat.....


----------



## Pathwacker (Nov 18, 2014)

My BOB:?external frame pack with 20lbs typical load has a 22 mag rifle for hunting/defense and a Kel-Tec PMR 30 22 magnum semi auto. One round for both weapons.


Packed to secure food, provide campsite defense, procure potable water, and cook. Weight varies greatly depending on season.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

*Ammo*

Only have common calibers. 5.56, 7.62x39, .22lr, 9mm, and .45 acp. Lots of each. Just use whatever the situation dictates.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Stock what you will use ..... no need for uncommon calibers (forgot about 12 gauge in my last post, lots of those too)


----------

